# Starter und Micromaster 420



## Paul (25 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche seit Stunden mit dem Starter auf einen Micromaster 420 online zu kommen.

Ich verwende dazu einen Siemens PC Adapter (Profibus).
Grundsätzlich muß der das können, weil ich draußen beim Kunden mit der selben Hardware schon online war.

CPU 317 2DP - Profibusverbindung steht - CPU und Umrichter werden unter erreichbare Teilnehmer angezeigt.

Wenn ich mit dem Starter eine Onlineverbindung zum Antrieb herstellen will kommt:

Fehler beim Verbindungsaufbau, überprüfen Sie bitte ihre Schnittstelleneinstellungen! ret = 0xbe0b0028

Busadressen etc. habe ich schon zig mal gecheckt.

Keine Ahnung was ich noch probieren könnte, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

MfG
Paul


----------



## Solaris (25 August 2009)

Ist der MM420 neu oder wurde der schon mal mit Drive-Monitor "benutzt"?


----------



## Paul (25 August 2009)

Ist ein gebrauchter, mache zur Zeit einen Versuchsaufbau um einem Kollegen an der Front zu helfen.
Das Drive-Monitor schon mal benutzt wurde glaube ich nicht.
Habe den Umrichter außerdem schon auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt.


----------



## MSB (25 August 2009)

Hast du denn die PG/PC-Schnittstelle richtig eingestellt?
Also Zugangspunkt "DRIVES" zu CP?-Profibus ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paul (25 August 2009)

Hallo Manuel

@MSB
Hast du denn die PG/PC-Schnittstelle richtig eingestellt?
Also Zugangspunkt "DRIVES" zu CP?-Profibus ...

DRIVES finde ich bei meiner Auswahl nicht.

Die Schnittstelle steht auf <PC Adapter (Profibus)>
Auf die CPU komme ich problemlos online.
Der Antrieb wird mir auch unter erreichbare Teilnehmer angezeigt, sowohl im Simatic Manager als auch im Starter.


----------



## Mike369 (25 August 2009)

Weiß es jetz nich genau aber glaub du musst einen parameter ändern das du ihn vom PG aus steuern kannst
wenn du den nich gemacht hast geht gar nix, dann geht er nur vom BOP


----------



## Solaris (25 August 2009)

Wenn ein MM das erste mal von einer Programmiersoftware angesprochen wird dann wird sein Schnittstellenmodul initialisiert. Ich war bei meinem mit Scout(Starter) online und dann ging Drive-Monitor nicht mehr online, erst eine Werkseinstellung half, umgedreht gibt es auch Probleme! Es ist also nicht egal welche Programmiersoft verwendet wurde. So war's bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Paul (25 August 2009)

@Mike369
Weiß es jetz nich genau aber glaub du musst einen parameter ändern das du ihn vom PG aus steuern kannst
wenn du den nich gemacht hast geht gar nix, dann geht er nur vom BOP 

Entschuldigung aber das glaube ich so nicht.

Es kann ja wohl nicht sein das du den riesigen, aufgeblähten Starter installierst, der dir mit ein bischen Glück auch noch andere Siemens Programme zerschiest und du dann doch noch ein BOP brauchst um *einen* Parameter am FU umzustellen, damit du mit dem Starter online kommst.

MfG
Paul


----------



## Paul (25 August 2009)

@Solaris
erst eine Werkseinstellung half


Werkseinstellung hab ich ja schon gemacht

MfG
Paul


----------



## Solaris (25 August 2009)

Schau mal in p2012 was dort für ein Wert steht, wenn der auf 4 ist dann schreib dort mal 2 rein.


----------



## Paul (25 August 2009)

@Solaris
Schau mal in p2012 was dort für ein Wert steht, wenn der auf 4 ist dann schreib dort mal 2 rein. 

War schon die 2 drin
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Solaris (25 August 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen: Windows schon neu gestartet?


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2009)

*Starter benutzt falschen Zugangspunkt*

Hallo Paul,

stell mal *ALLE PG/PC-Zugangspunkte* auf "PC Adapter (Profibus)".

Wie Du schon gemerkt hast, ist es schon Glück, wenn man Starter
installiert bekommt ohne die anderen Siemens-Installationen zu 
zerschießen.

Bei mir hat Starter immer mit der Schnittstellen-Parametrierung von
MicroWIN gearbeitet. Ist ein Bug, wo Siemens wohl keine Abhilfe findet.
Habe deshalb Starter wieder von meiner Festplatte verbannt.

Drive-Monitor tuts genausogut, außer daß Du den nicht so komfortabel
aus dem Simatic-Manager aufrufen kannst.

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## Paul (26 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen.

Leider hat es immer noch nicht gefunzt und ich konnte mich auch nicht länger
damit befassen weil andere akute Probleme anstanden.
Wie gesagt, es sollte ein Versuchsaufbau werden um einen Kollegen zu unterstützen
der im Ausland in der SCH... steckt.
Der Druck ist aus der ganzen Sache vorläufig ein bisschen raus weil sowieso noch mehr umgebaut werden muß.

Ich muß das später aber jedenfalls noch mal anpacken, weil ich Angst habe vieleicht in ein paar Wochen
(oder Tagen) irgendwo beim Kunden zu stehen und auch nicht ONLINE zu kommen.

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MfG
Paul


----------



## Solaris (28 August 2009)

hier noch mal wichtige Kommunikationseinstellungen:

p927.0             ist für: PROFIBUS / CB    1 sollte sein: JA
p927.1            ist für: BOP    1 sollte sein: JA
p927.2 ist für:           USS an BOP-Link    1 sollte sein: JA
p927.3            ist für: USS an COM-Link    1 sollte sein: JA


----------



## Assistenzeufelchen (19 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich muss das Thema wieder vorkramen. Meine Probleme sind ähnlich wie die von Paul, aber eben nur ähnlich.
Zu den Details:

SPS ist eine S7 315F 2DN/DP. Sie ist über Industrial Ethernet an den PC angeschlossen. Über den PROFIbus der SPS ist ein Micromaster 420 ohne BOP oder AOP angeschlossen. Ohne den vorhandenen Motor (auch Siemens) angeschlossen zu haben, möchte ich überhaupt erstmal auf den FU online zugreifen können. Die Hardwarekonfiguration ist bereits auf die SPS geladen und es werden keine Fehler angezeigt. 
Im Starter habe ich als PC/PG Schnittstelle Industrial Ethernet zugewiesen, da dies die einzige zu sein scheint, deren Status "ok" ist, laut Starter. Wenn ich jedoch versuche in den Onlinemodus zu wechseln, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung dass ich die PC/PG Schnittstelle prüfen soll - hat jemand einen Rat?

ich bin inzwischen recht verzweifelt, sitze hier in Russland, bin der einzige der sich wenigstens im Ansatz mit dem Step 7 mal vertraut gemacht hat und habe jetzt hier nicht mehr voel Zeit das alles zum laufen zu bringen. Daher bitte ich dringend um Antworten...


----------



## Paul (19 August 2010)

Hallo

Ich fürchte du hast schlechte Karten wenn du dich nicht direkt auf den Profibus 
hängen kannst.

Nach meinem Wissensstand kommst du auf den Micromaster *nicht* Online, wenn du 
mit der CPU über *Ethernet* verbunden bist.

Hast Du gar nichts anderes, nichtmal ein BOP oder AOP?
Ideal wäre natürlich der Siemens PC Adapter (USB --> MPI/Profibus)

MfG
Paul


----------



## offliner (19 August 2010)

Wenn Du mit PN auf den MM420 zugreifen willst, dann muss S7-Routing aktiviert werden. Hierzu eine PG/PC-Station einfügen. Schnittstelle Ethernet (IP vom PG) und anschließend zuordnen. Erkennbar am gelben Pfeil im PC-Symbol. Kann sein, dass hierfür zwingend DriveES Basic installiert sein muss. Im STARTER den Zugangspunkt auf S7-Online einstellen. Ansonsten bleibt nur die Möglichkeit direkt mit CP auf den DP...


----------



## Assistenzeufelchen (20 August 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. ich hoffe jedoch, dass offliner Recht behält, sonst kippt hier meine ganze Semesterarbeit noch... Ich werde das alles am Montag mal ausprobieren und melde mich dann nochmal wie das Ergebnis aussieht.


----------



## Assistenzeufelchen (23 August 2010)

Also, ich habe einen neuen Versuch gestartet. Folgender Status:
-SPS betriebsbereit ohne Fehler
-MM420 betriebsbereit, Profibuslampe leuchtet GELB
-In Step 7 ist Routing aktiviert.
-Im Starter werden weder SPS noch FU erkannt, lediglich ein Busteilnehmer der nicht weiter spzifiziert werden kann (IP 0.0.0.0)
-Firmware habe ich alle durchprobiert, es macht keinen Unterschied
-alle verfügbaren Ethernet Schnittstellen auch probiert

Man sollte noch dazu erwähnen, dass ich auf dem Gebiet absoluter anfänger bin (ungefähr wie ein Fahrschüler in der dritten Fahrstunde). Daher wäre es hilfreich, wenn Ihr mir Bedienhinweise gebt, das ein bisschen auszuführen.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Assistenzeufelchen (30 August 2010)

Ok, neuer Versuch, hoffe dann kann man mir vielleicht besser helfen.

Habe jetzt versucht den Micromaster über rss 485 anzuschließen. Genauer gesagt, RSS485 ->Adapter RSS235 wenn mich nciht alles täuscht->com->adapter com zu usb->pc
SPS nicht mit dem Micromaster verbunden oder eingeschaltet. Weder im Starter noch im Drivemonitor komm ich online, ein Baudratentest endet stes mit den 3 Fragezeichen...

Zusätzliches zum MM:
MM420, 0,37kW, EMV klasse 1, Firmware b/1.05

Hat jetzt jemand Vorschläge??


----------

